
Cheerleaders and the NFL - enitihas
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/may/18/nfl-nba-cheerleaders-lawsuits-sports
======
mark_l_watson
Another good reason to enjoy sports from local school teams. I still watch the
super bowl and a few World Series games, but for me watching professional
sports is not interesting.

